# PTG - Swansea?



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone got a PTG I could take a few readings with?

Bit cheeky i know, but i dont want to spend £400 to use it once or twice as only do my own car and am looking to see whether I could wetsand bonnet.

Dont ask, dont get.

p.s Wouldnt take from you, just borrow whilst your present for 5 mins.

:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

where do you live ?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Birchgrove Pete.

Was actually behind you by Tesco Llansamlet the other day :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pm replied , sort something out mate


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mark328 said:


> Anyone got a PTG I could take a few readings with?
> 
> Bit cheeky i know, but i dont want to spend £400 to use it once or twice as only do my own car and am looking to see whether I could wetsand bonnet.
> 
> ...


Big thanks to Pete - Called up and gave me some readings and some great advice :thumb:

Thanks again Pete.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

great effort - not seen many ppl that share the same hobby as myself in swansea???


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Wozski said:


> great effort - not seen many ppl that share the same hobby as myself in swansea???


I'm in Port Talbot, and I'm into detailing


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

great stuff - if anyone is up for it how does a detailing day sound???


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> pm replied , sort something out mate


Top man :thumb: You got to love DW


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Wozski said:


> great stuff - if anyone is up for it how does a detailing day sound???


There is one going ahead in Newport at the end of the month.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

nice - thats too far for me though...........


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Wozski said:


> nice - thats too far for me though...........


Cheapskate:lol:

I'm only a few miles closer than you to Newport :wave:

Actually, thinking about it, how about a monthly meetup of us western bretheren in say the 12 Knights or maybe Harvester?


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

id be happy with that


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where's / When's the Newp(a)rt gig?


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

yup as above were wen?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

End of the month
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217631&page=3


----------

